# Diabetic Drop In (Warrington)



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 14, 2013)

Just got back from my local diabetic drop in clinic/centre/whatever, never been before. My DSN (also GP practice nurse) advised me to go because re all my recent BS results and higher hba1c's 2 heads are better than 1. It's a "propper" DSN (does D in the community) who does the diabetic drop in whatever, only a youngish girl probably about my age lol give or take a couple of years either side and she was very nice. 

I took along (as advised by my DSN): 
a 2 week printout
QA pen and BI pen 
a brief print of my details ie types of insulin I'm taking, last few hba1c's, carb counting & current ratios.

The DSN ("propper") advised that I might learn a lot by going on the local x-pert 6 week course (one day each week). I'd already pulled out of this a couple of days ago saying it's too far but after weighing it up it's a 5 min walk from the bus station. She said i would really enjoy it plus it's her running the April course. 

I had it explained why I have my diabetic care done with a practice nurse at the gp surgery.

She had a brief look at my BS results.

She dialed up 20u & tested both of my pens to see that they're delivering the correct amount of insulin - they are

Also explained how _important_ it is to _never_ leave a needle on a pen because of any air getting in the cartridge while the needle is on and _always_ use a new needle for each injection. She reckons it's only pence to buy new needles compared to looking after your health. 

Maybe all DSN's show us "their" different ways of doing things but she showed me "her" correct way of doing the air shot and getting rid of any air bubbles - she had the pen(s) pointing upwards

Now, after all this I'm sat here thinking what am I doing after 21 years of being D plus at my age (51 - 21 really aherm!) going to diabetic drop in whatevers and going on courses?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2013)

That sounds great Gill! Do go on the course, I am sure you will get a lot out of it, and remember that the others on the course will get a lot out of meeting you!  You're always learning in this game, so I'm sure there will be things you hadn't thought of, and it can feel really good to be 'normal' taking blood sugar readings and injecting instead of feeling the odd one out (so a bit like forum meets! )

She sounds like a good nurse too!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 28, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> x-pert 6 week course (one day each week




The course starts next Thursday but I'm still here having doubts about it because
1. having been diabetic for 21 yrs I should know it all by now and
2. still can't help feeling that am I too old to be doing a diabetic course


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> The course starts next Thursday but I'm still here having doubts about it because
> 1. having been diabetic for 21 yrs I should know it all by now and
> 2. still can't help feeling that am I too old to be doing a diabetic course



Absolute nonsense! I was 49 when I attended my diabetes education course! And I have yet to come across a single person who has not benefited from attending a course, however long they have been diagnosed, so please go for it Gill!  Bear in mind that the other attendees will probably appreciate your perspective too!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> The course starts next Thursday but I'm still here having doubts about it because
> 1. having been diabetic for 21 yrs I should know it all by now and
> 2. still can't help feeling that am I too old to be doing a diabetic course



You are never to old to learn and with diabetes as in everything in life you learn something new every day.
No one knows it all and never will. Even after 48 years on insulin I still learn something new.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 28, 2013)

Hear Hear ! - I was aged 57 and 35+ years in when I did my course - and I learned from it just as you will - always provided you go with an open mind.

If of course you have decided you are so knowledgeable nobody can possibly teach you anything - without being funny, why the hell are you on here keep asking questions?

Because you don't know everything.  Nobody does.  Our brains aren't big enough !

I still learn something new every day.  (Yesterday it was that Domperidone - one of the gastroparesis drigs - can be and is, used to encourage milk production for new mums!)


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the encouraging replies.

So now what to do, on the course we are shown the Aviva accu-chek expert meter and if we want one we can have one. Does anyone know about this meter? Does a DSN have to set it up? If so I might turn down the option of having this meter as I don't want to be always having to ask my DSN to set things up & change things ie ratios on it all the time if that's what you do.

My current meter which I'm more than happy with is the Bayer Contour Next USB meter which is the upgraded one to the Bayer Contour USB meter. I can enter insulin and carbs on it, to look at it looks like an mp3 player. Also Bayer have always been very good to me. Bayer also sent me foc a back up meter  

What would you do if it was you?


----------



## brett (Mar 29, 2013)

I've recently been given the aviva one as a first step to getting the pump that will accompany the meter and control the pump via blue tooth.  Has took a while to get used to the meter.  you don't need your dsn to set it up once you understand the settings.  It has time blocks which.you can change which you can change your insulin ratios throughout the day if they are not the same.  Also out will give bolus advice based on your target range and current reading.  Although I am using the meter as I will have to use it with the pump (when I get it )  I much preffered my previous meter which.was alot more basic, and easier to read screen.  I would.say though try it for yourself and of you prefer your other one after using it just swap back.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 29, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> What would you do if it was you?



It doesn't matter what we would do, it's what you need to do that counts. You need to decide what you need to do to control and understand *Your* diabetes.


----------



## Pattidevans (Mar 29, 2013)

As everyone else has said, grab the course!  I don't think we ever stop learning.  I know I do every day.  I have a similar meter to the Expert and I have come to rely on it, not because I don't know my ratios and can't work out a dose, but it's brilliant at calculating "insulin on board" if I want to dose for another meal before the previous dose has run out.  Prior to that stacking insulin was a nightmare.


----------

